# Why does audio have to be so complicated? I just want sound for my TV.



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

The sync should be okay, but if not, the last Onkyo I had anyway, had an audio sync adjustment on it, so you could advance/delay as necessary.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok, I'll give it a shot. And please, don't mention Radio Shack Speakers in a Home Theater Forum >ever< again.
Here we go: TiVo mini HDMI > out to Epson HDMI in.
TiVo AV connector to Onkyo optical in. You'll need a cheap analog converter for this, check out Amazon or Monoprice.com (mini RCA to red/white RCA)
*You will need a Center Channel Speaker. *Most Action happens on the Center Speaker. Pick one up for about $55 on EBay.
The Onkyo will take care of the Sound, nice would be a Subwoofer but not necessary. It won't be a Home Theater but running on the Treadmill watching Stuff, good enough.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Deja-vue said:


> Ok, I'll give it a shot. And please, don't mention Radio Shack Speakers in a Home Theater Forum >ever< again.
> Here we go: TiVo mini HDMI > out to Epson HDMI in.
> TiVo AV connector to Onkyo optical in. You'll need a cheap analog converter for this, check out Amazon or Monoprice.com (mini RCA to red/white RCA)
> *You will need a Center Channel Speaker. *Most Action happens on the Center Speaker. Pick one up for about $55 on EBay.
> The Onkyo will take care of the Sound, nice would be a Subwoofer but not necessary. It won't be a Home Theater but running on the Treadmill watching Stuff, good enough.


Thanks very much for the detailed response. My Onkyo is a tx-905. There’s no optical in. No center speaker either. So then just TiVo L/R (split out from the AV connector) to the RCA red/white inputs?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Ronnie833 said:


> Thanks very much for the detailed response. My Onkyo is a tx-905. There’s no optical in. No center speaker either. So then just TiVo L/R (split out from the AV connector) to the RCA red/white inputs?


Yes, that is correct.
You won't get any Dolby Digital or Atmos, no DTS and whatever, but you may get Dolby Surround.
No, not even that. That Onkyo is just too old, just looked it up.
No surround, period.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Deja-vue said:


> Yes, that is correct.
> You won't get any Dolby Digital or Atmos, no DTS and whatever, but you may get Dolby Surround.
> No, not even that. That Onkyo is just too old, just looked it up.
> No surround, period.


Yeah - it’s an old POS, but still sounds good with my Radio Shack (oops, I mean ADS) speakers. FWIW, I’ve never had surround sound. Just L/R and SW. That said, the POS Onkyo has two channels, so could I get one of these (saw it on ebay)?

Hot HDMI Switch Box Splitter 2CH AC-3/DTS 4K X 2K 3D Audio Extractor Decoder


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't make it too complicated.
The only problem you have is the Onkyo, and no Center channel.
Get an old, used Pioneer Receiver with 5.1 surround for about a 100 bucks.
Or less:








 Pioneer VSX-530-K AV Home Theater Surround Sound Receiver 5.1 Channel HDMI 415W | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Sorry no remote. Works just fine other than my kids losing the remote!! </p>



www.ebay.com


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Ronnie833 said:


> Yeah - it’s an old POS, but still sounds good with my Radio Shack (oops, I mean ADS) speakers. FWIW, I’ve never had surround sound. Just L/R and SW. That said, the POS Onkyo has two channels, so could I get one of these (saw it on ebay)?
> 
> Hot HDMI Switch Box Splitter 2CH AC-3/DTS 4K X 2K 3D Audio Extractor Decoder


The Tivo mini should have a "downmix to stereo" option on it somewhere. There is no sense getting into 5.1 sound unless you're willing to spend some money on proper speakers and such. It might be worth it if you were putting together a sitting/viewing room, but just for the treadmill it would be sort of worthless.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Deja-vue said:


> Don't make it too complicated.
> The only problem you have is the Onkyo, and no Center channel.
> Get an old, used Pioneer Receiver with 5.1 surround for about a 100 bucks.
> Or less:
> ...


DO NOT get surround sound. It is a drug that will suck you in and never let you go.

I used to have a nice simple little AIWA stereo system with 4 speakers connected to it. I then got a television with audio outputs and connected that to the AIWA. It was not surround sound but it was cool watching action movies in stereo

That was my beginning of my decent into surround sound hades.

I eventually upgraded to an Onkyo surround sound receiver with JBL surround speakers. The addiction just got worse from there. 

Today I suffer with a Denon 7.1 receiver and NHT speakers with subwoofer to which is connected a 55" 4K television, Xfinity One, Sony Blu-ray and XBox. Everything is connected with HDMI. Just when you think it could not get worse..., I had to go and put in a Logitech Harmony remote to control everything.

I feel so ashamed... OH THE HUMANITY!!! 

Okay, back to reality. 😁 

I love my surround sound. By the time the Allies take the beach in Saving Private Ryan..., "I'm" exhausted.

The last movie I saw in a theater was Sully (great movie) and that was mainly because they were showing it in OMNIMAX.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If I read your post correctly.
HDMI to the Epson 740HD projector. 
Audio out from Epson 740HD projector. to the old Onkyo stereo receiver via RCA

This should work though I can't tell you what menu options to select to get the sound where you want it.

The Tivo does not support Dolby out anyway to you will need to select PCM

A reciever with an optical in would greatly simplify this. I HDMI from Tivo to TV and optical the sound to the sound bar. I have to select optical input for the sound bar to make it work. I am using a 5.1 system as a 2.1 as I don't desire the extra clutter.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Ronnie833 said:


> An Epson 740HD projector. It has an HDMI input and component inputs. No audio output jacks. I plan to mount this in the ceiling.





Colbyt said:


> Audio out from Epson 740HD projector. to the old Onkyo stereo receiver via RCA


Nope. Based on the Tivo Mini, it has a cable you need to plug in the back to get A/V RCA output:








OP will need to run HDMI from Tivo to projector for video, and run from the A/V plug to the receiver for sound.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

huesmann said:


> Nope. Based on the Tivo Mini, it has a cable you need to plug in the back to get A/V RCA output:
> View attachment 650047
> 
> OP will need to run HDMI from Tivo to projector for video, and run from the A/V plug to the receiver for sound.


That's what I said. Simple.


----------



## jblo (Apr 6, 2017)

Ronnie833 said:


> I want to watch TV in my basement while on the treadmill. So, this doesn't have to be 4K state of the art. In fact, I'm trying to reuse existing equipment.
> 
> Here's what I currently have:
> 
> ...


Unless I missed something.. How about just using the component out of Tivo-Video to projector and audio to receiver?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ronnie833 said:


> Four Realistic Minimus 7 speakers. Yep - real classics and they sound awesome.


Mine are still going strong too. Listen through them every night.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

jblo said:


> Unless I missed something.. How about just using the component out of Tivo-Video to projector and audio to receiver?


Uhm, you missed that the TiVo doesn't have component outputs. HDMI only.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

huesmann said:


> Nope. Based on the Tivo Mini, it has a cable you need to plug in the back to get A/V RCA output:
> View attachment 650047
> 
> OP will need to run HDMI from Tivo to projector for video, and run from the A/V plug to the receiver for sound.


Yes, that seems right. Do you think I’ll have delay / sync problems caused by using two different outputs?


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Drachenfire said:


> DO NOT get surround sound. It is a drug that will suck you in and never let you go.
> 
> I used to have a nice simple little AIWA stereo system with 4 speakers connected to it. I then got a television with audio outputs and connected that to the AIWA. It was not surround sound but it was cool watching action movies in stereo
> 
> ...


That’s an awesome piece of advice.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Ronnie833 said:


> That’s an awesome piece of advice.


I was just being humorous. I really do enjoy my A/V setup.

Ever since I put together that home theater system, I have seen little if any need to go the a theater again. It is not worth the ridiculous price of tickets and refreshments to have to put up with babies crying, mobile phones ringing, people who have some incessant need to talk through the whole movie and morons who want to use the back rest of my seat as their foot rest.


----------

